# 17 1.4 SE spark plug change help



## daake24 (May 4, 2020)

Is this something I can do in my garage? I've changed chevy cruze plugs and boots and coilpack but not sure how the jetta is


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

daake24 said:


> Is this something I can do in my garage? I've changed chevy cruze plugs and boots and coilpack but not sure how the jetta is


Yeah they’re simple. Here’s a link on how to do it 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Join EA211 Owners group on Facebook. There I wrote a step by step guide on how to do it. Welcome to the Fam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

